# Noob: Cartridge stuck in 9mm handgun..update: unstuck



## pjb84

yes I am new to handguns and this may sound stupid but I just bought Smith & Wesson Sigma Series 9mm handgun. My buddy took me out to the sandpit to "show" me how to use it and got the very first round somehow jambed inside of the gun.

We loaded up the cartridge with 15 Silver Bear 94 grain 9mm ammo and loaded the cartridge into the gun. He cocked it back and now the first cartridge is jammed into the gun and we cannot get it out or move the slide at all. Needless to say I never got a chance to try out my new gun today. I'm about to take it to a gun shop this week but was hoping someone on here with some more experience would be able to help me before I do that.

Here is a pic: Any ideas? Go ahead laugh at me lol :anim_lol:


----------



## bruce333

> Silver Bear 94 grain 9mm ammo


Most likely you have the wrong ammo, you need 9mm Luger. Ceck the box, does it say Makarov or luger. Because Silver Bear in that weight bullet is only available in Makarov, which is a larger diameter than Luger ammo.

I'd hook the top of the ejection port on a solid piece of wood and push down on the frame (finger off the trigger). Don't use a table or other piece of wood that you care about.

If you do decide to take it to a shop or smith, call first and ask how they want you to bring it in. Don't just walk in with it.


----------



## Todd

bruce333 said:


> Most likely you have the wrong ammo, you need 9mm Luger. Ceck the box, does it say Makarov or luger. Because Silver Bear in that weight bullet is only available in Makarov, which is a larger diameter than Luger ammo.
> 
> I'd hook the top of the ejection port on a solid piece of wood and push down on the frame (finger off the trigger). Don't use a table or other piece of wood that you care about.
> 
> If you do decide to take it to a shop or smith, call first and ask how they want you to bring it in. Don't just walk in with it.


There's sound advice right there. I'd follow it.



pjb84 said:


> Go ahead laugh at me lol :anim_lol:


Laugh at_ you_? No. Laugh at _your buddy_ who was supposed to be showing you how to use the gun. Hell yeah. Might I suggest a NRA Basic Pistol course from a qualified instructor?


----------



## pjb84

thanks guys it is makarov ammo...that must be it? THANK YOU!!!

what do u mean by ejection port? the rear of the slide?


----------



## nukehayes

pjb84 said:


> thanks guys it is makarov ammo...that must be it? THANK YOU!!!
> 
> what do u mean by ejection port? the rear of the slide?


In your second picture you show where the round is stuck, the cut out part of the slide is the ejection port, where the spent piece of brass will fly out of (eject) when shot. As bruce put it, just place that lip on a workbench or similar piece of wood and push down. Sorry your first experience with your new gun sucked, but don't let that discourage you from wanting to learn more about and shoot your gun. Best of luck. (PS as I was scrolling through your pictures, I was scared the next one would be from the muzzle end, I'm glad you didn't do that)


----------



## pjb84

ok...so withthe gun facing upright...hook the top of the ejection port to a peice of solid wood or something...then push down on the frame? what will this do? will it detach the slide from the frame or free up the jammed cartridge? sorry...i really have no clue here...just wanna be as careful as possible. I dont want this thing to go off in my garage.


----------



## pjb84

nevermind i think i got it now after rereading your posts. point gun towards floor and hook the top of the ejection port to a peice of wood and push down (poshing the slide towards the rear of the gun)

Is this right? Thanks again for your patience.


----------



## bruce333

Yup. Basically you are trying to force the slide back. Hopefully that will pull the round out. 

When you do get that round out...throw it away.


----------



## bruce333

nukehayes said:


> (PS as I was scrolling through your pictures, I was scared the next one would be from the muzzle end, I'm glad you didn't do that)


and look...finger is off the trigger in the first one.:smt023


----------



## kev74

The point is to try and force the slide back and eject the cartridge, keeping the gun pointed in a safe direction at all times. Make sure there is no magazine when you try to get it open or else you will have the same problem when it takes another bullet from the magazine.

The gun will not fire when its stuck partially open (out of battery) like yours is. The gun also will not fire if you don't pull the trigger. However as an additional safety precaution, keep the gun pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## pjb84

ok guys, i tried the recommended procedure but that slide will not move a bit lol.

I am going to try and tap it through the muzzle end now...

I have to admit though..I am a bit scared while doing this. Im afraid it will go off somehow. So you guys are saying it basically CANNOT fire while doing this? As long as I keep my finger off the trigger?


----------



## nukehayes

pjb84 said:


> ok guys, i tried the recommended procedure but that slide will not move a bit lol.
> 
> I am going to try and tap it through the muzzle end now...
> 
> I have to admit though..I am a bit scared while doing this. Im afraid it will go off somehow. So you guys are saying it basically CANNOT fire while doing this? As long as I keep my finger off the trigger?


Stop *immediately*, do not put anything else down the barrel with a live round even partially in the chamber.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

> Silver Bear 94 grain 9mm ammo


 This wasn't 9mm* largo* by any chance was it? That is a 9x21 instead of the 9x19(9mm Luger) that you should use.A Makerov round is 9x18 if I remember right. Tapping out the round from the barrel is not all that wise....It i a live round(?) Plus you may end up making things worse by tapping the round further into the case.

If you have a good vice stick a piece of wood in it so you cna put that against the ejection port. Using a rubber mallet (a bigger one) or one of those that use the wound replaceable leather heads you can tap the slide back that way. This will probably require two people.


----------



## pjb84

nukehayes said:


> Stop *immediately*, do not put anything else down the barrel with a live round even partially in the chamber.


um ok...should i just bring this to a gun shop?


----------



## bruce333

yeah, you're probably better off letting someone with more experience take care of it. Besides, it's probably a good idea if someone looked the gun over after the round is out.


DevilsJohnson said:


> This wasn't 9mm* largo* by any chance was it? That is a 9x21 instead of the 9x19(9mm Luger) that you should use.A Makerov round is 9x18 if I remember right.


While a 9x18 Makarov round is shorter than a 9x19 Luger, the 9x18 Makarov diameter is larger, so it won't chamber in a 9x19 Luger gun.

Silver Bear does not make Largo ammo.


----------



## dosborn

Pointing the gun at the ground, rest the front of the slide on the edge of a work bench just enough for the barrel to clear the table. Push down as hard as you can. This should rack the slide back. And like they said, keep your finger off the trigger, besides, you are not getting ready to shoot anyways. This has happend to me with reloads that were a little oversized.


----------



## falchunt

Good God, reading this post got my heart pumping. Todd gave some perfect advice early on when he recommended, "Might I suggest a NRA Basic Pistol course from a qualified instructor?"

One of the things you will learn in this class is the gun you have is clearly marked with a particular type of ammo. I'm glad nobody got hurt in this incident. Did you get the pistol to a shop yet?


----------



## Wandering Man

Well, if we don't hear back from him in a couple of days ... 
:smt073




:watching:

WM


----------



## jimmy

*STOP EXPERIMENTING WITH THAT GUN AND GET IT TO A GUNSHOP RIGHT NOW...*
The advices you got from the members are all great and 100% right, however you've got to have some basic background in guns to execute them..


----------



## pjb84

brought the ammo and gun to cabelas where i bought the ammo..they exchanged the ammo for the right stuff and got the jammed ammo out  happy


----------



## YFZsandrider

pjb84 said:


> yes I am new to handguns and this may sound stupid but I just bought Smith & Wesson Sigma Series 9mm handgun.


:smt023


----------



## bruce333

pjb84 said:


> ...cabelas where i bought the ammo..they exchanged the ammo for the right stuff...


:smt023 Glad they did that, a lot of places won't. Most places have a sign up "no exchanges or returns on ammo", buy the wrong ammo and you end up stuck with it .


----------



## pjb84

bruce333 said:


> :smt023 Glad they did that, a lot of places won't. Most places have a sign up "no exchanges or returns on ammo", buy the wrong ammo and you end up stuck with it .


yea, they had that sign posted but made an exception..customer satisfaction lol


----------



## jimmy

glad to know everything worked out fine..by the way, congratulations on your new gun..next trip to the range, post some pictures.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

bruce333 said:


> yeah, you're probably better off letting someone with more experience take care of it. Besides, it's probably a good idea if someone looked the gun over after the round is out. While a 9x18 Makarov round is shorter than a 9x19 Luger, the 9x18 Makarov diameter is larger, so it won't chamber in a 9x19 Luger gun.
> 
> Silver Bear does not make Largo ammo.


I wasn't aware that they didn't make a largo round. I knew that 9x18 rounds is a little bigger around but also know the Sigma chamber is not a real tight one. In fact it's pretty loose. I don't know if it's enough to fit the Makerov round being I was never one that would try something like that but one of the reasons the weapon will feed almost anything is the chamber is far from a match chamber. At least that was my experience owning one. That's how I got to where I did. And I had seen it done before at a range some years back.


----------



## jc27310

*kudos to Cabelas!*



pjb84 said:


> brought the ammo and gun to cabelas where i bought the ammo..they exchanged the ammo for the right stuff and got the jammed ammo out  happy


I am actually surprised about this.... I would not have expected them to be as accommodating. If I were you, I would go back there time and time again.

Great end to the story! Congrats on the new Sigma, let us know what you do for training, a good range is also a great place to look for instructors....
-jc


----------



## Brent05Redfire

jc27310 said:


> I am actually surprised about this.... I would not have expected them to be as accommodating. If I were you, I would go back there time and time again.
> 
> Great end to the story! Congrats on the new Sigma, let us know what you do for training, a good range is also a great place to look for instructors....
> -jc


I imagine Cabellas realized the purchaser did not know there were different kinds of 9mm and Cabellas sold them the wrong ammo. I would demand an exchange if this happened to me. it is one thing if someone asks for 9x18 and realized they need 9x19 and the store refuses to exchange the ammo. it is another thing if the buyer is relying on the salesman to sell them the correct ammo.

glad to see it all worked out. let us know how you like shooting your handgun for the FIRST time.


----------

